# Pathfinder LE break Noise



## oadics (Jul 9, 2005)

I got a Pathfinder LE since February but having since 1st week a squeezy noise on the breaks when driving foward or back up after you park it for few hours or get worse with rain or snow.
I took it to the dealer they clean up the break for few days it gets better then start all over again.
Is some else has same experience please advise.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

What year Pathfinder? Newer ones seem to have horrible brake problems.


----------



## TurboedMSP (Feb 14, 2005)

my 2005 that I have does the same in reverse after parked for a couple of hours. but only in reverse. It sounds only like the front ones.


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you set your parking break whenever you park? This adjusts the rear brakes (supposedly)

I set the brake every time on mine and have only had breaks squeal once during out of garage.

Just a thought ...


----------



## oadics (Jul 9, 2005)

oadics said:


> I got a Pathfinder LE 2005 since February but having since 1st week a squeezy noise on the breaks when driving foward or back up after you park it for few hours or get worse with rain or snow.
> I took it to the dealer they clean up the break for few days it gets better then start all over again.
> Is some else has same experience please advise.


I took it to the dealer once . They said clean up the breaks. Got better for few days and starts again. When parked for few hours or rain time and snow.
I am taking it back to the dealer

Is some one with same issue and how did they resolve or trying to resolve it.


----------



## oadics (Jul 9, 2005)

TurboedMSP said:


> my 2005 that I have does the same in reverse after parked for a couple of hours. but only in reverse. It sounds only like the front ones.



Mine does it reverse and foward. Worse on rain and snow.
But what are you doing to try to resolve it.


----------



## oadics (Jul 9, 2005)

generic said:


> Do you set your parking break whenever you park? This adjusts the rear brakes (supposedly)
> 
> I set the brake every time on mine and have only had breaks squeal once during out of garage.
> 
> Just a thought ...



I set the parking break every time but still having that noise and gets worse with rain.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That's spelled "brake", not "break", people.


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am so looking forward to hearing this :thumbdwn: seeing how i live in "rainy Seattle" and thus if this BRAKING noise is more frequent/noticable when damp/wet... guess i'll get it each time i back out of our sloped driveway...


----------



## Redwood (Jul 10, 2005)

*Why brakes make noise*

The brake rotors are iron, and iron will rust in a few hours when left out in the moist air. Pads rubbing on rusty iron vibrate, making the squeals etc. Iron is cheap and holds up to cyclic thermal stress well, so its the material of choice for cheap, effective brake rotors. You may find relief with a different pad material, or use the blue spray-on stuff that goes on the back side of the pad. Or, crank up the tunes before you drive away...heated garages help big time! Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## Teriyaki (Jan 9, 2005)

I experienced the same problems, but the slowly went away as I racked up more miles on the car. Maybe its only a problem with new rotors/calipers.. etc. The problem seems to have disappeared completely now, only VERY occasionaly will it squeal.


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Teriyaki said:


> I experienced the same problems, but the slowly went away as I racked up more miles on the car. Maybe its only a problem with new rotors/calipers.. etc. The problem seems to have disappeared completely now, only VERY occasionaly will it squeal.


I wonder if this is a symptom of "glazing" that newer pads/rotors sometimes get and fade/wear with time?


----------



## moymch (Jan 5, 2005)

I have an 03' Pathfinder LE and have had the brakes front and rear brakes replaced four times in less than 30K miles. That is four sets of rotors and four sets of drums. Like everything on else on the truck, it is cheap.


----------



## Mike in Brier (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's what I did to eliminate brake noise on my 95 Pathfinder:

Remove calipers and replace pads with *high quality, expensive * ceramic (guaranteed not to squeal) pads. Remove rotors and have them professionally turned. The front ones tend to warp thus causing premature brake pad wear. Repack the bearings. When reinstalling the new pads onto calipers, make sure you CLEAN every contact point and liberally use the lubricant supplied with the new pads as recommended.

I have not had the squealing issue since, no matter the weather, and I DO live in Seattle (or at least real close by).

Hope this helps...


----------



## malafleur (Dec 23, 2005)

oadics said:


> I got a Pathfinder LE since February but having since 1st week a squeezy noise on the breaks when driving foward or back up after you park it for few hours or get worse with rain or snow.
> I took it to the dealer they clean up the break for few days it gets better then start all over again.
> Is some else has same experience please advise.


I have a 2005 Pathfinder SE 4 X 4 and have experienced the same problem. Purchased the vehicle new in July 05. It only occurs in reverse, after the vehicle has not moved for 2-3 hours. If the vehicle is warmed up and driven for a while, no noise. I had it looked at by the dealer and they said they could not find anything wrong with the brake system. I know it's located on the rear brakes, because if I apply slight pressure to the parking brake while backing up the noise stops. Could be a sticky rear caliper, because I also notice that if I pump the brakes 2-3 times before I back up the noise does not occur or is some what less. 

Have about 5K miles on my Pathy and have had no other problems with it. This is my first Nissan purchase and so far it's been a good one. In October drove round trip from Long Beach, CA to New Mexico. Lots of different driving conditions and the vehicle performed great. :cheers:


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm sure it has been mentioned before in the forum but the parking brakes are a separate system of drums inside the rear rotor.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

generic said:


> Do you set your parking break whenever you park? This adjusts the rear brakes (supposedly)
> 
> I set the brake every time on mine and have only had breaks squeal once during out of garage.
> 
> Just a thought ...


The 2005's have all disk brakes. (Front and rear)

These don't have any adjustment mechanism....setting parking brake doesn't adjust the brakes.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

oadics said:


> I took it to the dealer once . They said clean up the breaks. Got better for few days and starts again. When parked for few hours or rain time and snow.
> I am taking it back to the dealer
> 
> Is some one with same issue and how did they resolve or trying to resolve it.


Brake problems have been a common occurance with the 2005 Pathfinders. Search the pathfinder forum for "2005 brake"

Be sure you search for "brake" not "break". "Brakes" make your pathy stop. If you drop a glass on concrete, it will "break". Searching for the wrong spelling won't get you many good returns.

Good luck!


----------



## Lungpower (Jan 11, 2006)

*Squeaky Brake in Minnesota*

I have a 2005 Patfinder LE with 9000 miles. I have the brake squeal also. I have been to the dealer twice with it and as in everyone else's experience have been summarily blown off. Obviously with this many people having the problem there is some substance to the issue. My intention is to again report the problem at the next oil change & I expect that they will again fail to remedy the problem. Following this I will follow the consumer process outlined in their manual. Following the process keeps the blood pressure down & they can't fault you for following *their* process. I rue the day I traded my Tahoe in for the Pathfinder. After 90000 miles the Tahoe had 0 problems it didn't sound like chitty chitty bang bang going down the road. The rattles and clunks are a whole other topic. Presevere!



malafleur said:


> I have a 2005 Pathfinder SE 4 X 4 and have experienced the same problem. Purchased the vehicle new in July 05. It only occurs in reverse, after the vehicle has not moved for 2-3 hours. If the vehicle is warmed up and driven for a while, no noise. I had it looked at by the dealer and they said they could not find anything wrong with the brake system. I know it's located on the rear brakes, because if I apply slight pressure to the parking brake while backing up the noise stops. Could be a sticky rear caliper, because I also notice that if I pump the brakes 2-3 times before I back up the noise does not occur or is some what less.
> 
> Have about 5K miles on my Pathy and have had no other problems with it. This is my first Nissan purchase and so far it's been a good one. In October drove round trip from Long Beach, CA to New Mexico. Lots of different driving conditions and the vehicle performed great. :cheers:


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I just picked mine up from having this TSB performed:

*NTB06034
IF YOU CONFIRM: A squeaking noise coming from the brakes, ACTIONS: Perform all the repairs as follows: Front Brakes 1. Replace the front brake pads. 2. Install the new brake pad hardware kit (which includes new shims). Rear Brakes 1. Install new rear torque members. 2. Replace the rear brake pads. 3. Install the new brake pad hardware kit (which includes new shims). See this bulletin for further detail.*

They replaced the following:

41080-EA026 HARDWARE KIT FR
44014-ZP41A MEMBER TORQUE
44015-ZP41A MEMBER TORQUE
44060-EA091 PAD KIT- DISC BR
44080-ZP025 HARDWARE KIT RE
44060-ZP025 PAD KIT DISC


----------

